
Content Farms Are Dead - adgasf
http://motherboard.vice.com/en_uk/read/content-farms-are-dead
======
PaulHoule
Today's seniors were sharing stupid viral content via email when the
millenials were in diapers. In 1995 my 50 something relatives would email each
other with jokes about Viagra, now they are 70 something's.

Look at Yahoo finance and it is clear that Trump voting oldsters who want to
get the government out of their Medicare fall for clickbait as much as anyone.

------
draw_down
> _Consumable content can’t be harvested or consumed, much less sold for a
> respectable price._

I wonder what it could mean, to say that consumable content can't be consumed.

